# FREE. Gore Bike wear windstopper jacket. TAKEN.



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Apr 2021)

Free...
Gore Bike Wear windstopper jacket.
Size XL. I am 42 chest and it fits me fine and I can wear one or two layers underneath in comfort.
Good condition. Hardly used - if at all.
Complete with stuff sac with velcro straps for bike mounting.
Free to a good home. You pay postage estimated at a fiver.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Apr 2021)

Generous offer is generous


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Apr 2021)

Could I have this please?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Apr 2021)

Yup.
Won't be able to post till Monday.
PM on it's way.


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Apr 2021)

That is really kind, thank you.


----------

